# Openmosix per compilare

## Benve

Ciao

Dato che la compilazione di cose come KDE o GNOME o Mozzilla sono piuttosto lunghe, io e un mio amico abbiamo pensato di usare openmosix con i nostri due portatili. Io ho un Pentiu4 2GHz ,lui un Atlon. Avrei qualche beneficio compilando col cluster o no? Ne vale la pena? Ho letto il "Gentoo Linux OpenMosix Tutorial" e non mi sembra complicato implementarlo.

Grazie

----------

## Ginko

Sembra dipendere da quanta CPU ogni singola compilazione richieda. Nel caso di piccoli file credo che OpenMosix introduca abbastanza overhead da non rendere la compilazione piu' veloce.

Se e' solo la compilazione che vuoi distribuire, distcc sembra fare al caso tuo.

Per maggiorni info, guarda  qui.

--Gianluca

----------

## Benve

Grazie, ora do un'occhiata a distcc che non sapevo esistesse.

Comunque penso di mettere su openmosix ugualmente, magari faccio un po' di prove poi posto i risultati

----------

## bsolar

OpenMosix non rende tanto per la compilazione dato che ci mette un po' a trasferire un processo, in modo da limitare la perdita di tempo del trasferimento stesso. Dato che i processi di compilazione hanno vita breve OpenMosix non li distribuisce in modo efficace.

----------

## morellik

Sono daccordo con bsolar. Ho implementato un cluster di 12 nodi Gentoo + OpenMosix, ma non ci sono migrazioni di processi che coinvolgono compilazioni data la breve durata di ogni fase del compilatore.

Ciao

morellik

----------

